

Belgium beats "no-government" world record - Seldaek
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12492872

======
JCB_K
If you're wondering why the heck a civilized country like Belgium would be
without a government for 249 days, watch this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ceg6NQKHd70>

